# How rescues work in your country ?



## Manoon (Mar 14, 2008)

*How do rescues work in your country ?*

Hy, I'm French & I work as a volunteer in a private shelter (and I worked for 1 month in a SPA shelter, the equivalent of your RSPCA). 

I'd like to know how rescues work in your country. I mean, do people have obligations to rescue a dog ? Is there a procedure clearly defined or does it depend from one shelter to another ? 
Do you studie dogs's behaviour when they arrive at a shelter, or else... ?

I'm asking that for 2 reasons. First one is that I want to manage a shelter in a couple of years, in France, but I wanna do it in the best way I can. Second one is that in France, everything depends of the shelter's manager, and I've heard a lot of complainings about a lot of shelters... I think there's a lot of things to improve  and maybe others organisations abroad could give us some ideas...

Thanks a lot for your answers... and excuse me if I made some mistakes, I'm French


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: How do rescues work in your country ?*

Here in Canada, you are not obligated to rescue a dog. The shelters are often run individually and a lot DOES depend on the manager/owner and how many people help, etc., etc. I know they check behavior in a lot of shelters to see if a dog is aggressive, etc., and, if so, they put it down rather than adopting it out.

Our shelter recently got into using foster homes for dogs, which I think is great so you can find out a lot about a dog who's used to living in a real house with caring people.

Breed specific rescues, again, depend on the amount of funding they have, the people involved, etc. You can do a google search and find out the names of the shelters. Often, there's a LOT of info there about how they run, how to adopt a dog, etc., etc. 

I have no idea how things are done in France or the U.K. I know breed specific rescues are often preferred by most people but since I don't work in rescue, that's about all I can say. Good luck to you!


----------



## Manoon (Mar 14, 2008)

*Thanks a lot* for your answer 

Do you know things about people who work in shelters, I mean, do they have kind of training before working ? Do they have employees or just volunteers ?
Do shelters work with behaviourists (I'm not sure you call them like that  ) ?...
I'm gonna check about Canadian shelters on Google or else about the way rescues work.

Of course, if other people know things about rescues and shelters in Canada or other countries, I'm listening 

Thanks.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Again, they're all different. Many are volunteers, especially in specific breed rescue. I don't know if they have behaviorists in the shelters around here but I know they do in the large cities in the USA. We do call them behaviorists  There are trainers, too, but behaviorists are generally the ones to call in for problems that aren't typical. 

Here's some info for you:

http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/rescue.htm

http://www.adoptananimal.ca/

http://www.humanesociety.com/

http://www.animalliberationfront.com/AR_Orgs/No%20Kill%20Animal%20Shelters.htm


----------



## Manoon (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks a loooot  I'm gonna read this. Thanks again


----------



## Yvette (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi!  I love rescues! All of my pets are private rescues from homes. I can not rescue from any shelter here, because my yard is not fenced. 
I do have 2 kennels in my yard for my pups to play in only when I am working outside. Other than that, the only time they go out is on a leash.
For Shelters or Orginizations here a leash is not acceptable. You must have a fenced yard for them.


----------



## Manoon (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, in France it's the same about leash. And I agree with that.

But you have electric (and invisible) fences...  it's kind of practical.


----------

